
Study finds average swimming pool can have up to 75 litres of urine - cpncrunch
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/study-urine-amount-swimming-pool-1.4005570
======
gingerbread-man
I really wish I hadn't read this.

~~~
cpncrunch
Me too, but I wonder how valid the science is. (Clutching at straws)

------
masonic
This really pisses me off.

